# Cinnamon Crumb Cake



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2012)

Ingredients

1 box of Krusteaz Cinnamon Crumb Cake Mix 

2/3 cup of water

1 egg

The directions for making the cake are on the box


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL..  thx


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2012)

Yea Karen laughed at me when I said I needed the recipe but hey the stuff is good


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 29, 2012)

Don't over simplify this Jerry - it must be done right to get the correct flavor profiles


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 29, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> Yea Karen laughed at me when I said I needed the recipe but hey the stuff is good  :biggrin:



Yes it is good... that's why we wanted "The Recipe"


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 29, 2012)

Damn, need to go get me a couple cases, I mean boxes, of that cake mix!!!


----------



## wildflower (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jrod62 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting the recipe. Printed it out and ask the wife if she make me some .
Told her not to lose the paper. Its the only copy of the recipe i have.
She told me not to worry, if she does she will just read the box :biggrin:


----------



## alelover (Apr 30, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 1 box of Krusteaz Cinnamon Crumb Cake Mix
> 
> ...


----------

